# FIA Formula E Race Series



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Anybody out there with a few million dollars? Here's an opportunity 

http://www.greencarreports.com/news...or-entrants-in-electric-formula-e-race-series 

*FIA Officially Calls For Entrants In Electric Formula E Race Series*










Contact me if you need a crew chief 

Regards,

major


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

How are you going to con Crodriver to this side of the pond?? Possibly have him challenge Valerun?


----------



## lutach (May 31, 2011)

I've been trying to get investors for a few years now to bring a nice electric drive train to the market which is specially made for F1 and Le Mans style soprts car.


----------

